# Gen 5 dex



## Jrrj15 (May 9, 2010)

I found a picture that is "Apparently" the new 5 gen dex here it is its hard to see though

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




</div>

Theres supposedly 4 new eeveeloutions lol epic (if real its most likely fake)


----------



## Fillfall (May 9, 2010)

Epic. Many new pokemons, but it might be fake.


----------



## John102 (May 9, 2010)

Fake, the starter's don't match up with the new silhouettes.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 9, 2010)

Rock, Poison, and Bug Eevee sounds cool

It's fake I bet because the first 9 don't look ANY thing like the silhouette. 

FU John! : (


----------



## Yokie (May 9, 2010)

It's fake.


----------



## Wish (May 9, 2010)

Lmao. That's some crappy artwork.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 9, 2010)

Right-click view-image for better viewing. 

Also the new Shouddoo looks stupid.


----------



## muffun (May 9, 2010)

Very, very fake.

And those are some pretty crappy Pokemon, lol.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 9, 2010)

This has been around for quite some time. Still funny though.

Moofork 4 lyfe.


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2010)

Fake.


----------



## Pear (May 9, 2010)

Probably fake.
Off topic, would you guys recommend HG or SS? I've been kinda hesitant to buy it because I got most of the Pokemon in Pearl, but would I still enjoy it?


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 9, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Probably fake.
> Off topic, would you guys recommend HG or SS? I've been kinda hesitant to buy it because I got most of the Pokemon in Pearl, but would I still enjoy it?


I would but it depends on you


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Probably fake.
> Off topic, would you guys recommend HG or SS? I've been kinda hesitant to buy it because I got most of the Pokemon in Pearl, but would I still enjoy it?


Pear it is fake.  If you seen the images of the starters they don't match up in this image.  Plus the only pokemon we know about is Zororak (sp?) the baby form and the starters.

It really doesn't matter but if I was you do a little research and see what Pokemon are in HG and SS.  If you like the SS then get SS, if you don't then buy HG.


----------



## Josh (May 9, 2010)

Sudowoodo's evolution sucks rooster.


----------



## AndyB (May 9, 2010)

It's fake, but there's someone I want you to meet.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 9, 2010)

I like their idea for a dunsparce evolution.


----------



## TigerCrossing (May 9, 2010)

Just look at the fail at Steelix's type.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 9, 2010)

Another way to tell that's fake is this: Have you noticed in the regular dex in heart gold/soul silver, the pre-evolutions are never paired up with their evolutions. For example, Pichu is not next to Pikachu.


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2010)

Another way to tell it is fake, look at the sprites.  Their quality is horrible and Nintendo would never post horrible quality images.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 9, 2010)

Plus the Legendarys resemble the Regis and the recent 'Space trio'


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 9, 2010)

Besides, why would the dex only show certain pok


----------



## Gnome (May 9, 2010)

Old'd and fake.


----------



## AndyB (May 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Old'd and fake.


Rapepersian wanted some company.
I remember laughing at these in FH a while back.


----------



## SilentHopes (May 9, 2010)

Legends have evolutions now. It's fake.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2010)

fake, but this is most likely whats gonna happen. Every single pokemon having a pre-evolution and evolution. Ugh


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Fake, the starter's don't match up with the new silhouettes.


YOOH STOLED MAH LINE!!

But yah. It is <big><big><big>*FAKE*</big></big></big>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Old'd and fake.


This.


----------



## Trundle (May 9, 2010)

May be, yet I know a guy whose uncle works designing Pokemon. They ARE making new forms of Eevee, as far as we know.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 9, 2010)

Mainly what almost everyone else said.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> May be, yet I know a guy whose uncle works designing Pokemon. They ARE making new forms of Eevee, as far as we know.


If Eevee doesn't have any new forms I will lol at you through a PM xD


----------



## Trundle (May 10, 2010)

I will lol at myself as well.


----------



## Brainless (May 11, 2010)

Those are fake


----------



## Mr. L (May 11, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Lmao. That's some crappy artwork.


Lets see you do better >_>


----------

